# 1j Rebuild Project



## sd624 (Oct 7, 2016)

My son and I just finished Up a 1J for him. Pretty sure hes the only 16 year old at his high school with a BP. Here's some before and after pics.


----------



## RandyM (Oct 7, 2016)

Well done! And what a great father/son project. Thank you for posting the pics. Is it a 110V motor?


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 7, 2016)

Nice mill!  Is there any chance of you adopting me?


----------



## sd624 (Oct 7, 2016)

RandyM said:


> Well done! And what a great father/son project. Thank you for posting the pics. Is it a 110V motor?



Thanks! Nope its the original BP 220 3 phase motor.


----------



## sd624 (Oct 7, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> Nice mill!  Is there any chance of you adopting me?



Sorry Bob two kids is enough for me. LOL


----------



## sd624 (Oct 7, 2016)

Nice thing about this rebuild was he was highly motivated to help and old enough. He did lots of cleaning and anything else I didn't want to do.


----------



## brino (Oct 7, 2016)

What a great transformation!

What paint did you use (type and method of application)?

Thanks,
brino


----------



## Holescreek (Oct 7, 2016)

What, no power feed?


----------



## sd624 (Oct 8, 2016)

brino said:


> What a great transformation!
> 
> What paint did you use (type and method of application)?
> 
> ...



Brino, it's Rustoleum alkyd enamel sprayed. Check this thread out. It's a 2J I did a few years ago. Its very detailed in every step of the process.  

BP 2J Rebuild

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/bp-2j-rebuild.16025/


----------



## Sendit (Oct 22, 2016)

what paint did you use?


----------

